# What the muck......



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Just wondering how many others have the problem of black muck building up over time in the shallow/swiming end of kidney shaped ponds.? Our .43 acre pond is bordered by trees and grain crops, lots of stuff has blown in over the 20yrs and we now have several inches of muck just about everywhere. Not a problem around the majority of the edges but the stuff is not appreciated in the swiming "sand" bottom areas. I have researched some of the "magic microbe" products, do they actually work or is this just a natural build up we are going to have to live with.....? Thanks for comments.....HT


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

The "bacteria" products work but it won't be an overnight process. Just have a little patience.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Aeration will help speed up the removal of vegatative based muck(dying plants, algae, etc). Not sure if it will do much to improve the bottom as a result of runoff from adjacent fields. Might try a buffer zone of grasses and weeds left uncut, and/or hay or straw bales to stop or slow this down. All of this takes time!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Could always call Mucksuckers.
http://mucksuckers.com/


----------

